
Ask HN: What are some good resources to learn about NVM? - majidazimi
I was skimming through conference papers like ATC, OSDI, ... and there are many papers to build databases on top of NVM.<p>Unfortunately I&#x27;m failing to find a useful resource to learn the structure of NVM (in particular the byte addressable interface). There are a couple of NVM libraries out there with in-cohesive documentation.<p>Traditional file systems on top of NVM using block-level interface is not an issue. Bare in mind that I&#x27;m a CS student with minimal electrical engineering knowledge. Also, I have a fairly good knowledge of SSD internal design (FTL, ...)
======
carlsborg
Here's a slightly dated but vendor neutral performance paper that I found
useful:

[https://www.cs.utah.edu/~manua/pubs/systor15.pdf](https://www.cs.utah.edu/~manua/pubs/systor15.pdf)

